# All-Access in multiple vehicles



## mcaldero (Feb 3, 2006)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get some sort of a multi-vehicle discount on the All-Access package in multiple vehicles? It's $20.99/month plus fees for one car. I just called customer service and the best they can offer me for a second car with the same package is $19.75/month. That's ridiculous. I've been a subscriber for 15 years. It should be an extra $1 or $2 per month to add a second radio with the same programming package. 

I know there are ways to get deeply discounted offers on the Select package, but Select doesn't include the NFL or Stern.


----------



## MrWindows (Oct 12, 2010)

I have four vehicles on my account at the moment. Whenever I need to renew, I tell them I want to cancel unless they can keep me on my same deal, which is about $107/year with taxes. The stock renewal rate I think is about $157 or so with the music fees.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Same way you get discounts on any package every year -

1 Call and say cancel all services
2 Get passed to Retention Dept
3 Listen to offers


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

You can try streaming via Bluetooth from you cell phone to your second car using the SXM app.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

When my $30 for 6 months expires in my car I will likely cancel it and just add streaming on my Wife’s plan. I’ve been using the app with Apple CarPlay most of the time anyway because the sound quality is so much better, there’s more channels and it doesn’t cut out under overpasses , tunnels, parking garages and heavy tree cover.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

MrWindows said:


> I have four vehicles on my account at the moment. Whenever I need to renew, I tell them I want to cancel unless they can keep me on my same deal, which is about $107/year with taxes. The stock renewal rate I think is about $157 or so with the music fees.


$157 would be better.









But of course, I don't pay that.


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

The $232 about is what we got hit with on 3 cars a couple days ago. Called up as we refuse to pay that and they gave us the promo package at $107 x 3 cars with streaming on all three as well.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

GLJones said:


> The $232 about is what we got hit with on 3 cars a couple days ago. Called up as we refuse to pay that and they gave us the promo package at $107 x 3 cars with streaming on all three as well.


I got mine down to $90 for 1 car. No streaming though.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I hate the way SiriusXM sells their channels. I prefer "everyday low prices" to cancelling and waiting for a win back offer. It is a stupid game ... but SiriusXM must be winning because they keep playing.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Like others, I do the 6 month or 12 month dance with them. My main account usually runs about $10 a month because it also includes Internet streaming. When I add my wife's car in the summer, depending on how long I feel like spending on the phone, it's usually a 6 month deal for $5 or $8 per month. I only wish the DTV folks were as easy as the SiriusXM folks. The Sirius guys don't even try to haggle. I just say it's too expensive at the retail price and they almost always come back with an offer in the $8 to $10 per month range. If you balk at that and want to spend time on the phone going back and forth, you can usually get them down to the win-back offers in the $5/month range. The main trick is to set a calendar alert and call in before your package expires. Otherwise, you get nailed with the auto-renewal and then you have to get them to credit the difference back to your credit-card.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Getteau said:


> The Sirius guys don't even try to haggle. I just say it's too expensive at the retail price and they almost always come back with an offer in the $8 to $10 per month range. If you balk at that and want to spend time on the phone going back and forth, you can usually get them down to the win-back offers in the $5/month range. The main trick is to set a calendar alert and call in before your package expires. Otherwise, you get nailed with the auto-renewal and then you have to get them to credit the difference back to your credit-card.


huh? Well then they do haggle.

In fact I just renewed and after getting them down to a good price on All Access I hesitated and he said how about I throw in a free Amazon Echo Dot? WTF? Done deal! You get an email with a Amazon link to order.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is more of giving away the store than haggling. I expect haggling to require some pleading. There are limits (no asking for free service for two years) but SiriusXM is not stingy on the offers for customers they are winning back.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I bought a new car Mar 22. It has a 3-month SiriusXM free trial. I currently have All Access in our van. I went to the website and made sure my info was correct and looked at adding the new car. It was not cheap so I left the site.

Two nights ago I get a call from SiriusXM. They congratulated me on my car, yada, yada, and said they could give me a good family discount. $191/yr.

No thanks, I said. Didn't I see a promo on the website? The rep looked and fond All Access for $49 for six months. OK, sound good. Wait, she said, with the promo code there's also a $99/yr option.

So I have All Access for 15 months for $99. Good deal.

Before you ask, I did try streaming from my phone. It works but changing channels and stuff is clunky while driving and seems unsafe. And you don't get album covers...


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I just cancelled my subscription. But SiriusXM immediately offered me Select for $4.99/month - $60 per year. Or $50 for 6 months of All Access plus an Amazon Echo Dot. I'm sure the emails will also start coming in over the next week or two. 

Note: I'm trying to find a solution to install my SkyFi2 in my vehicle, but my vehicle doesn't have an Aux input (and I won't use the FM transmitter). It has Bluetooth only and I've tried several Bluetooth transmitters off Amazon and can't get them to work with my Ford. Plus I can't find a spot for my magnetic mounted antenna; doesn't work on my roof or hood. But this is the easiest to fix -- some double sided 3M tape can probably solve this issue. Just getting a signal to my vehicle sound system is my current problem.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Yes they do haggle (or whatever you prefer to call it). My latest deal went -

I'm cancelling -> haggle -> better deal -> more haggle -> even better deal.

Still only took a few minutes.


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

i have always haggled with them for a better rate. i told them there's no way in hell i would pay the regular price!!! i have been with them since 2007!!! they see that and they start wheeling and dealing with me for better rates after i tell em why should i pay to hear music when i can make up thumb drives and use pandora or spotify for free that changes there minds fast lol.

sxm reps are like phone sex operators. you better know what you want and have your wallet out and ready because they will take your money!!!

i have never paid the regular price since 2007!!!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I just cancelled a free one-month trial a couple days ago. Today I got a message offering SiriusXM for $1 for three months.


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

billsharpe said:


> I just cancelled a free one-month trial a couple days ago. Today I got a message offering SiriusXM for $1 for three months.


go for it i never heard of a deal that low. at those rates i don't know how they expect to stat in business!!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Plenty of people paying $20 per month. 
(Average revenue is around $13 per subscriber - including promotional subscribers. Total revenue including advertising is about $458 million per month ... total cost of services about $178 million per month. Net income after advertising and other expenses is about $96 million. They are doing fine.)


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

The $1 rate has shown up for the streaming versions. My new car doesn't have SXM hardware, so I ended up doing streaming from my cell. 

Paying $6/month and have other family members using my credentials on the app. Plus many more channels and choices streaming.
Can Bluetooth to the car or if you have Android Auto or CarPlay use that too.

And streaming quality is so much better. Wish I had done it sooner.
Assuming you have unlimited data and good cell coverage.
I think streaming is about 2GB/month for me, so even unlimited may not be needed.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

NR4P said:


> Paying $6/month and have other family members using my credentials on the app.


Isn't streaming limited to one stream at a time? (I have not tried to stream on multiple devices at the same time.)


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

tivofan2018 said:


> go for it i never heard of a deal that low. at those rates i don't know how they expect to stat in business!!!


Please tell me you don't expect that rate to continue after 3 months.


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

gjrhine said:


> Please tell me you don't expect that rate to continue after 3 months.


hell no i don't expect the rate to continue!!!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

tivofan2018 said:


> hell no i don't expect the rate to continue!!!


But I'd ask though again in three months. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

James Long said:


> Isn't streaming limited to one stream at a time? (I have not tried to stream on multiple devices at the same time.)


I just tried it on two different phones. And iPhone and Android with no problem.


----------

